# Showing WHP/ SHP



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there i normally stay in the dogy section of this but used to have horse and compete top level in Whp and Shp with a little showing jumping on the side, wondered if there are any other showing people on here, i may even know you we used to travel all over the country the most famous pony i had was Golden Grove, he quailfed for wembely and the royal interenation twice and also got me into the english team two years in a row.
Ive been out of showing for a little bit now ob when you get older and have to go to work  its not quite so easy, but i'd love to catch up!


----------

